# Thinking about waterbirth, but would like to know more about what happens.



## suzzle

Hey all,

I am expecting baby no.3 and after a difficult natural birth with DS1 a consequent C-section with DS2 & resulting MRSA both times I've decided to go to a different hospital for DC3. It so happens that waterbirth may be an option for me (wanted one for DS2, but due to problems in labour with DS1, was told NO WAY).

Just wanted to ask any mums that have had a waterbirth what happens?

Thanks,
Suzzle


----------



## amylou1992

didnt think u could have a water birth after u have had a c-sec? that may just be the way things are at the hospital i went to.

water births = amazeing! would recomend 2 anyone who's thinging of having one, helped a great deal with the pain and very relaxing


----------



## suzzle

amylou1992 said:


> didnt think u could have a water birth after u have had a c-sec? that may just be the way things are at the hospital i went to.
> 
> water births = amazeing! would recomend 2 anyone who's thinging of having one, helped a great deal with the pain and very relaxing

Thanks, I've only ever seen positive comments about it so that is encouraging. Discussed it with MW and expected to be told no again, but although I'll be consultant led; she said as long as there were no complications with this pregnancy she can't see why not :D


----------



## lynnikins

i found the water great pain relief and hence trying for a home waterbirth this time, basicly they fill the pool and so long as you are in active labour (most mw's like you to be 4 or more cm dilated) then they let you get in, they have a thermometer to check the temp of the pool , you might find you want someone with a cup of water and straw or wet cold facecloth by the pool for you, occasionally they might get you to stand up or stick your bump out of the water so they can monitor the heartrate but you basicly get on with it with very little interferance , they have a little net to scoop out gunk out of the pool and might use a mirror to check how close you are when ur close to birthing, you have the option of position for birth and to pick up baby yourself if you like or can get the MW to do that for you, most hospitals ask you to get out to deliver the placenta and will have a bed prepped for you to do this and towels on hand for when you get out of the pool and will encourage you to cut the cord and pass baby to your birth partner to get out as its rather dangerous to attempt that with a baby in your arms when u have just given birth lol


----------



## suzzle

Linnikins, Thanks very much, your description is pretty much all the gory details I was hoping for :p As a matter of interest, what does DH do during all this? Is he in the pool or at the side? Were you totally naked, or did u wear a bra or something? Too much info possibly, but enquiring minds and all that lol :flower:


----------



## kmumtobe

My oh was holding my gas and air for me as I was laying head on the side as I was on all fours in there, I got in at 8cms and had already been in labour for 21 hours so was exhausted. Oh's can get in if they want but it all gets a bit gory in there, mine wouldn't of for love nor money! Oh and I wore a bikini bra to keep a little dignity, god knows why on relfection you have non of that! The room is so hot and steamy too you'll need lots to drink x


----------



## suzzle

Aww your LO is gorgeous! Tbh my husband prob won't get in either - I was in the bath for a bit with DS1 so he's seen how the water gets :-/ I never thought of a bikini top! I was just going to wear a bra :blush:


----------



## lynnikins

My DH wasnt in the pool he was sat on a chair next to it holding the cup or the gas and air in turn lol and i was wearing a swimskirt and bikini top in the pool as it was my first baby and i had my mother there and a student MW i wasnt comfortable going naked, not sure bout this time when ds2 was born on dry land i was still wearing my nightie lol


----------



## almeria

i am going for a water birth, this will be my first delivery.
i am going to go starkers, lol, i don't care!


----------



## suzzle

Good for you almeria :D Unfortunately, after 2 pregnancies my body was bad enough - but 3? No chance! lol, will prob be donning a bikini top & swim skirt a la lynnikins :haha:


----------



## woodzie2011

hello ladies i am most likely going to have water birth, can your oh still cut the cord if your in the water? x


----------



## Pearls18

DOOOO IT!!

I will rave about water births all my life. I kinda liked the look of it but to be totally honest, and shallow, the only thing that put me off was in case I had an accident while pushing lol.....but as they all say you don't give a damn when in labour (although as it happens I didn't anyway as it was a quick birth). Anywho, I decided I was only going to use the pool if it was available for pain relief only not birth, when I got to the hospital all ready at 6cm I was asking for drugs and the midwife suggested the pool, I was getting pretty distressed as we do but the second I got in the pool I can not explain the utter feeling of relief, I was so comfortable, I knew I wouldn't be getting out that pool without my babe on the outside!! I am so convinced that my body was at utter peace and security in the pool tha it was that reason I went from 6 to 10 cm in 10 minutes (first birth) and Elliot was out 25 mins later.

For my next I will be planning a water birth and probs at home due to speed and wanting to guarantee it. I honestly can not rave about it enough, but I know it's not for everybody (some women have mentioned feeling sick- I have to say the women I know who didn't enjoy being in the pool said the water was either too cold or too hot which made them feel sick, so be sure you're happy with the temp)

As for what happens it was all very quick but Elliot was born in the water and I had him put on me for a bit. I had to get out of the pool and onto a bed to deliver the placenta which was a bit of a shame really but it was my hospital's policy.


----------



## Pearls18

woodzie2011 said:


> hello ladies i am most likely going to have water birth, can your oh still cut the cord if your in the water? x

Yes, DH did it :) (but my hospital make you get out the pool after the cord is cut to deliver the placenta) x


----------



## Pearls18

Having just read the earlier replies just wanted to add (I'm a bugger for replying then reading replies lol)

1) DH just stood behind me outside the pool holding my hand (as I say it all happened very quickly, DH had only been there 10 mins before I needed to push so neither the midwife nor I saw to getting him comfortable lol)

2) I wore a nightie (primark cheapie!) in the pool, the midwife was able to see what was going on (it was good actually as it wasn't at all intrusive she just looked at a distance and left me to it, but not in a scary abandoned way) but I still felt a little covered then I whipped it off just before he was born so we could have skin to skin.

3) For me, one of the nicest things was that DH was able to get a really good hold of Elliot, he was handed to DH after I had had the first cuddle while I got out the pool to deliver the placenta which took 40 mins- it was lovely watching DH have such an intimate hold so quickly and was the first person DS saw when he opened his eyes :)

Note: One thing I would change is how quickly I was made to get out the pool. I had a very brief cuddle with Elliot before I was made to get out (not the most dignified of moments with the umbilical cord dangling lol -sorry TMI!-) We didn't even get a chance to have a photograph of us in the pool and I would have loved to have tried to BF in the pool on reflection, I guess they wanted me out asap to deliver the placenta but I think next time I will discuss this more with my MW before hand to see if something can be done differently.


----------



## suzzle

Thanks very much MarineWAG. Not tmi - informative :haha:

I'm totally going to check about skin to skin, placenta delivery, DH cord cutting & when I can get in the pool. Sounds amazing, had difficult birth first time round & resulting section second, so I'm hoping this time the water can give me a chance to experience the birth in a comfortable, calm environment without drugs, panic or surgery. 

Seems like such a long wait! I'm really excited now.


----------



## Pearls18

suzzle said:


> Thanks very much MarineWAG. Not tmi - informative :haha:
> 
> I'm totally going to check about skin to skin, placenta delivery, DH cord cutting & when I can get in the pool. Sounds amazing, had difficult birth first time round & resulting section second, so I'm hoping this time the water can give me a chance to experience the birth in a comfortable, calm environment without drugs, panic or surgery.
> 
> Seems like such a long wait! I'm really excited now.

Good luck, I hope you get the birth you want- you'll have to re-post here after you've had bubz to let us know :)


----------



## suzzle

Will do :hugs:


----------



## Rowan75

all sounds great :) swim skirt - brilliant idea!


----------



## sarah1980

I've not had one but I am planning on one with my first baby in the next few weeks so I can let you know however I have heard nothing but positive stories about waterbirths. Also there is a thread in the Home and Natural Birthing section about waterbirths, I shall go try and find it for you.....

Sarah xxx


----------



## sarah1980

Well I cant seem to find that thread but here is a similar one.

https://www.babyandbump.com/labour-birth/677659-water-birth-pros-cons.html

Sarah xxx


----------



## sarah1980

MarineWAG said:


> woodzie2011 said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies i am most likely going to have water birth, can your oh still cut the cord if your in the water? x
> 
> Yes, DH did it :) (but my hospital make you get out the pool after the cord is cut to deliver the placenta) xClick to expand...

Yeah my mw said it would be better to get out of the pool to deliver the placenta as it is not to easy to assess blood loss in the pool.

Sarah xxx


----------



## sazibubba

do you hav to lay down to deliver the placenta? or can you squat? i heard you can do it into a bucket at home?


----------



## Pearls18

sazibubba said:


> do you hav to lay down to deliver the placenta? or can you squat? i heard you can do it into a bucket at home?

Lol no idea I was just laying on the bed, I guess whatever is comfortable? Took me 40 mins though and I def wouldn't have the legs to squat all that time haha.


----------



## KerryGold

I loved my waterbirth.

I had to ask for the pool to be topped up with warm water a couple of times. 

The MW had to scoop 3 times.

The pool also got a bunch of blood clots that they didn't scoop. Hubby said it was a gorefest by the end!

He sat by the pool passing me G&A and water and occasionally stroking my head if I got a bit worked up.

I delivered the placenta in the pool about 10 mins after Leila. They then cut the cord and removedf it for my Rhesus testing.

I wore a tankini top and only had to stick my bump up for monitoring briefly every 15 mins.

I actually worry a second labour couldn't be as perfect!

xXx


----------



## Pearls18

KerryGold said:


> I actually worry a second labour couldn't be as perfect!
> 
> xXx

That's what I'm worried about! Surely we're not allowed more than one perfect labour!!xx


----------

